
Show HN: I made this to filter products I like on shopping sites - IEA001
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/the-vegan-filter/pgjbffdjjamkcnbimjbaahhflocahcae
======
IEA001
Hi!

I got frustrated by how much time I wasted online, always filtering for the
same things on shopping sites. Thought: If only I could set my filters once!
And this project was born. A Chrome browser extension that automatically
filters the products I like on shopping sites. In this case vegan products.

How it works: 1\. Download Chrome extension (3 clicks, no email / signup) 2\.
Browse retail sites 3\. Vegan filters are set automatically across retail
sites.

Would love to hear your thoughts on this simple implementation ==> On Google
Chrome: [https://bit.ly/2Jv7Qku](https://bit.ly/2Jv7Qku) (free)

Website with more info: [https://vegan-filter.xarista.io/](https://vegan-
filter.xarista.io/)

Thank you :)

------
ce180684
Great idea! Just tried it - my girlfriend will love it!

~~~
IEA001
Thanks a lot. Any additional sites you'd like to see it working on- let me
know please. :)

------
sridca
Flagged due to repeat posting with obvious vote manipulation and fake account
comments.

~~~
IEA001
Please note I had reached out to hn@ycombinator.com to kindly delete the
similar post with faulty URL and related issues.

------
fez_de
Promising approach... will test it in detail

~~~
IEA001
Thanks fez_de. Let me know how you get on please!

